# Please exlpain how to build a Pro Tree for Drag Racing?



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Can somebody explain to me (and preferably show me pics) of how to make a drag tree for drag racing ho slot cars. I in the midst of acquiring a Trackmate Pro 3000 however I've raced on a Trik Traxx system and I fell in love with the tree. I have the 12" tree but I really want s larger tree perhaps 3-4 foot. Trackmate's 4 footer puts me way way way over budget. According to Daniel, ( at Trackmate,I'll already have to upgrade to the 18 volt circuit board which is about $100 more. I need to cut some expenses. Could a Trik Traxx tree be used?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Adapted Slot Race Manager*

I adapted the SRM (Slot Race Manager) free lap counting program to drag racing. It has a built in program for a 5 step countdown and can be ported to a set of LEDs. I built the tree and sensors for the start and finish lines for less than $100 for the light bars, sensors and xmas tree. SRM's site has the wiring diagrams and examples on how to build these components. Just google Slot Race Manager. I times my passes to 1/1000th of a second. Works very well and runs on older PC equipment and FreeDOS OS.

-Paul


----------



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Can you bracket race with slot race manager? Anyone know where I can find a wire diagram for the trackmate drag racing program? Before anyone has a fit, I have the program (albeit on a 3 1/2 floppy from 10 years ago) but have since lost the sensors.

Thanks.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You can only get elapsed time from sensor A to sensor B. The latest version is 2.52. It's not targeted for drag racing, but it can be adapted for simple pass times pretty easily. The wiring diagrams are on the site as well as suggestions for dead strip, photo sensor and reed switch options to use as the detection apparatus.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

SRM is a great software. I use it on my h0 track, and my future side 1/32 project and h0 drag strip. I hope in the future releases, we'll see drag features (reaction time, false starts alerts, for example)


----------

